# Orlando trouble?



## Joei75 (Nov 1, 2016)

Is anyone having trouble with flex in orlando,fl? I was so excited to start delivering. My first day was last week. The navigation only gives me two cross streets (Kirman road and vineland) not a complete address. When I clicked I have arrived it did not give me any further instructions and after about 5 minutes It says I missed my block . This morning the same thing happened . Two cross streets (orlando ave and orange ave) clicked I have arrived and then it said I missed my block. support is no help, I have called 5 times. Is anyone else having issues in Orlando ?


----------

